# Strategies for eBay selling



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

What are some of your strategies for selling successfully on eBay??? I see a bazillion T-shirts for sale and have no clue how to enter this market. 

I have a DTG and I would plan on making all the shirts myself and self mailing them. I was thinking pay an artist a few big bucks to make me some funny/cool designs and sell them....but how to I do it? I feel like my designs would get lost in the crowd.

Any pointers on selling Shirts on specifically eBay would be great. It might be a bit pricey but I think the traffic is more than worth it. Plus I have a DTG that get on average 30 prints a week right now so I want to bump up the singles prints.


----------



## DNR Clothing (Jun 3, 2009)

dottavig said:


> What are some of your strategies for selling successfully on eBay??? I see a bazillion T-shirts for sale and have no clue how to enter this market.
> 
> I have a DTG and I would plan on making all the shirts myself and self mailing them. I was thinking pay an artist a few big bucks to make me some funny/cool designs and sell them....but how to I do it? I feel like my designs would get lost in the crowd.
> 
> Any pointers on selling Shirts on specifically eBay would be great. It might be a bit pricey but I think the traffic is more than worth it. Plus I have a DTG that get on average 30 prints a week right now so I want to bump up the singles prints.



it all depends on your market of clothing? what niche do you fit into?

and From what i have done on ebay at the end of the day,its all about MONEY.

NO-one(Rarely) will buy a tee on ebay for about $40-$50.

For the USA i reckon about $15-$20 a tee seems like the price.

Australians spend a little bit more around $25-$30

if you can make your shirts and still make a bit of profit within the price range of $15-$20 you should be able to make it work.

Also keep in mind the fee's, you must always factor the fees into your profit margin

I was on ebay for awhile,got some good sales,but the fee's became to much.

I got a bigcartel website and i only spend 10 bucks a month(you can get a free one aswell) and use social networks and online adverts.

but if your willing to stick it out on ebay for awhile,remember the Fee Factor,and the title of your item,Make sure it stands out.

Good luck with it,Tell us how everything goes!


----------

